# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  проблемка со стандартной мышкой. [ps2]

## Душа

Купил Мышь A4tech
Мышь стандартная, оптическая. Разъём PS2.
Проблема в том что колесо не работает. В свойствах к оборудованию - поставил обнаружение колеса.  Но не пашет оно.
Мышь стандартная, дров не требует. На мыше даже модели не написано а коробка со стикером к сожалению уже фтопке.
До этого PS2 мыши на данном компе никогда не было. Только USB.
мужики двиньте мыслёй.

P.s. Если колесо нажать то как кнопка оно пашет. Непашет прокрутка. Абсолютно.

P.p.s *обменять нет возможности*

та что слева:

----------


## Cheechako

> Мышь стандартная...Если колесо нажать...


Не припоминаю, чтобы _стандартная_ PS/2 мышь без драйвера как-то реагировала на нажатие на "скролл" :confused:

----------


## Микола

Замути переходник с РС на USB и не парься

----------

